# http://www.calaverasenterprise.com/news/article_93ddd8b6-1b00-11e7-a2dd-db5efd4c12e9.html



## jefflovstrom (Apr 7, 2017)

Posting for a friend of ours,
Jeffhttp://www.calaverasenterprise.com/news/article_93ddd8b6-1b00-11e7-a2dd-db5efd4c12e9.html


----------



## Zale (Apr 25, 2017)

Branch sliding down the boom? Did it impale him?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 26, 2017)

Zale said:


> Branch sliding down the boom? Did it impale him?



No, the branch came down and hit the boom and he was ejected like a slingshot.
Jeff


----------



## gorman (Apr 26, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> No, the branch came down and hit the boom and he was ejected like a slingshot.
> Jeff



Should have had his fall arrest on.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 26, 2017)

gorman said:


> Should have had his fall arrest on.



He had no experience, just a kid, 
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Apr 26, 2017)

Very sad.


----------



## gorman (Apr 27, 2017)

It is sad. Who ever was in charge of putting him in that position should be taken to task. He probably had no experience with cutting aloft. 

This reminds me of the 21 year old that works for me. He's a slow learner and "wants to climb and get in the bucket". I would never think about that unless he got his **** together and showed he could operate safely.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 27, 2017)

gorman said:


> It is sad. Who ever was in charge of putting him in that position should be taken to task. He probably had no experience with cutting aloft.
> 
> This reminds me of the 21 year old that works for me. He's a slow learner and "wants to climb and get in the bucket". I would never think about that unless he got his **** together and showed he could operate safely.



I googled the company, out of Kentucky, interesting.
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster (May 17, 2017)

He had his climbing belt on and if the piece hitting him in the chest didn't kill him the fall would of snapped his back.
I spoak with him the day before. My boss and I were using the bucket. We were taking some big tops, with the lean. 
He was impressed and throw us the thumbs up sign. I never knew him to have worked a bucket. That oak was across the road that killed him. He had already pulled over a big piece against the lean. It failed and fell on the opposite side of the bucket. He took the next one and it killed him. It was over an archeological site. Other wise the trees would of been free felled.
I drove by and someone dropped it right on the arch site.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 17, 2017)

dang sorry..
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster (May 17, 2017)

Thank you Jeff. The whole thing has effected me. The 2ed fatality with in a week was more then my boss could handle and he packed up and left. Both deaths were preventable in my eyes. 
Lack of adequate supervision and training I believe cost those two 21 year olds their lives.
It was greed and Beurocracy that is to blame. 
The day before the 1st accident my boss said to me someone's going to be serious hurt or killed.
I had been trying to get different rigging methods approved that could of prevented the 2ed. Sad. I'll never see things the same again.


----------



## gorman (May 18, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> Thank you Jeff. The whole thing has effected me. The 2ed fatality with in a week was more then my boss could handle and he packed up and left. Both deaths were preventable in my eyes.
> Lack of adequate supervision and training I believe cost those two 21 year olds their lives.
> It was greed and Beurocracy that is to blame.
> The day before the 1st accident my boss said to me someone's going to be serious hurt or killed.
> I had been trying to get different rigging methods approved that could of prevented the 2ed. Sad. I'll never see things the same again.



That's nuts. I had no idea you were with this company. Are you going to stick around?


----------



## beastmaster (May 18, 2017)

I left those fools. I had to sign a non-Disclosure . I'm up there doing the same thing but with a different company.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 18, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> I left those fools. I had to sign a non-Disclosure . I'm up there doing the same thing but with a different company.



I hope you make out good Wade, but that 
disclosure is junk,,the court throws them out,
You have a lot of talent to share.
Honestly, you should be working as an Operations Manager for a large company!
Just my 2 cents
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster (May 19, 2017)

The company I work at now are talking about making me a safety something or another. I'm slowing down a little every year. I just turned 59. I told my wife I'll stop climbing at 62. ( on a daily basis) if I'm still around. Tomorrow's never promised, especially in this business.


----------



## beastmaster (May 19, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> I googled the company, out of Kentucky, interesting.
> Jeff


The vast majority of these company's are from out of state. No offense to you Easterners, but their not prepared for West coast timber. Doing massive dead trees on steep terrain, next to HV and houses isn't something you want to learn on. They can't get enough experienced climbers.
The pay doesn't match the work, a million fake rules and regs. just to cover their liability. It's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Jim Timber (May 20, 2017)

That whole situation sucks. I'm sorry you were involved in it.

Stay safe out there!


----------



## beastmaster (May 20, 2017)

http://www.uniondemocrat.com/obituaries/5228556-151/christopher-thomas-hiser



RIP


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 21, 2017)

Wow, 21


----------



## beastmaster (May 21, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.my...olumne-county-killed-during-accident.html/amp


This young man I didn't know personally, but I've talk to some of his co workers and seen photos of the tree. It broke about 10 ft above the ground. Lots of those trees are like 18 inch DBH and 150 ft tall. 
If an experienced person was on site he wouldn't of neg. Rig that tree..
Use of a safblock, or double pulleys, may of saved his life but are not Allowed.


----------



## Zale (May 28, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.my...olumne-county-killed-during-accident.html/amp
> 
> 
> This young man I didn't know personally, but I've talk to some of his co workers and seen photos of the tree. It broke about 10 ft above the ground. Lots of those trees are like 18 inch DBH and 150 ft tall.
> ...



Why aren't they allowed?


----------



## beastmaster (May 28, 2017)

They are vary stricked and have a ton of rules. They have their own enforcement people. Violating their rules are grounds for dismissal. 
Most of the stuff is cover their ass stuff. I never been involved with a big corporation before and didn't much like it.


----------



## Zale (May 28, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> They are vary stricked and have a ton of rules. They have their own enforcement people. Violating their rules are grounds for dismissal.
> Most of the stuff is cover their ass stuff. I never been involved with a big corporation before and didn't much like it.



How does the use of a double pulley affect safety?


----------



## beastmaster (May 28, 2017)

My point Exactly. Each method is spelled out in detail. No deviance. Even those approved you need to show your Compotent . Yet to be a climber you most climb a tree trunk stuck in the ground 10 feet with a friction saver and come down. Your now ready to climb some of the most hazardous trees in the world.


----------



## Zale (May 28, 2017)

I've been reading articles about all the dead trees and how the state is trying to manage it. It sounds to me like the wild west with all the out of state people coming in. On the east coast I guess the closest comparison would be hurricane chasers. I think we will see a definite uptick in deaths and serious injuries while your state deals with this issue. Be safe.


----------



## gorman (May 29, 2017)

Beastmaster, are you still working in that area on big dead pines for another outfit or elsewhere in the country?


----------



## beastmaster (May 29, 2017)

I was tell two weeks ago. The works kind of drying up. Im going to go work for someone doing Residentials . A first class outfit. Corporate life isnt for me. Lot of drama going on in that field for some reason.


----------

